

How much time do you spend on communication infrastructure? - nitinkhanna

With the advent of the cloud, how much time &#38; resources in %age is spent by an average startup to establish their connectivity infrastructure.
======
nvk
More than it should be. Was literally researching alternatives to our IRC sys
this morning.

